# Is there any Indian Software Engineer migrating to Canada



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi,

Is there any Indian Software Engineer migrating to Canada, please let me know. I need a few details.

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

My husband and I are thinking about migrating to Toronto, Canada from India. He's a software engineer and a Program Manager with 8.5 yrs of experience. I am a Tech Writer with 5.2 yrs of exp. We have dreams of moving to Canada, but are not sure of the appropriate way to go about it. Should we try an onsite project through his company via the temporary work visa, in such a situation as his dependent wil I be able to work? Are there good jobs available for a Technical Writer? OR should we apply for the Permanent Residency (PR) visa to come to Canada. If so, how long (in terms of months and years) will it take to apply and get a PR visa? What are the requirements and is it a good idea for both of us to apply for a PR?

Kindly read through my requirements and please let me know on these lines. I am sure as residing in Canada already, you will have a clear idea about the procedures, details and also have information of how things work in the country. 

Thank you.


----------

